# Warco wm 250 lathe



## bucketboy (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi guys, I am having all sorts of problems with my WM250, I bought it new in April 2010 all was fine until Oct when the motor started to run lumpy, it would not hold revs, pop, pop, bang and it tripped out the MCB in my workshop  Warco sent me a new speed controller, no good, a new motor, nope, a new filter board and pot,that sorted it until feb, same thing, pop, pop, bang  I then got a new gearbox micro switch, all fine for another couple of weeks then pop, pop, bang   

If I dont use the lathe for a couple of days it runs very lumpy (will not rev below 400rpm then over revs to 1200rpm, 1050rpm is the norm), if it doesn't trip my MCB for 10-15mins it all of a sudden starts purring like a sewing machine, its deffo electrical because if I disengage the belt the motor still pops, ???

I have tried everything that I can think of, before I strip it down so Warco can pick it up has anyone had a similar problem or got any ideas.

Bb


PS it is only used for light work mainly on delrin, sometimes ali, I clean it down and keep it under cover each time I use it, my workshop is not heated.


----------



## picclock (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi BB

I had similar problems with my Warco WM14 mill. Firstly the motor seemed to get very hot and then popped and flashed a lot eventually tripping the mains supply. Warco replaced motor and then controller. Whilst waiting for the parts I stripped the old motor to see if I could figure out what failed. On inspection of the brushes one was in two pieces and about 3mm long whereas the other one appeared unworn. Like yourself the mill had only had very light use.

When first running the new motor I had the arcing and electrical noise you describe. I removed and checked the brushes, only to find that on one the end was cut at an angle resulting in point contact with the commutator (and even after a short run period a lot of copper being deposited on the brush). 

I had already acquired two sets of spare brushes from ArceEurotrade, so I replaced both with the new replacement ones.

I am glad to say that this seems to have resolved the issue, although the motor on my mill still gets very warm when running at high speed.

if the brushes are bad when you check yours, post a piccy and we'll see whose were worst ;D

Best Regards

picclock


----------



## DaveRC (Mar 14, 2011)

Hay, I just stumbled across this thread...

I have a Warco WM-180, same lathe only a bit shorter.... and guess what, yep I had EXACTLY the same problem....

I had the motor out cos I was convinced some chips had got into the back of it, could not see anything.... After a while and getting VERY annoyed with it I called Warco, there was nobody about to help and in the end I got put through to the chap in the stores.... Can't remember his name, really helpful, I explained the problem, he took my details and said, "No problem, I will drop you some new brushes in the post...". 

I did actually think at the time that was a bit of a fob-off and I was convinced he was wrong...

So while waiting for the brushes I pulled the old ones out, the lathe was only 3 months old and there was no way the brushes where shot... First one out, looked brand new, not a mark on it, no problem there..... The second one would not come out...! took a bit of jiggering and eventually it came out, the side of the brush has worn so would not sit on the commutator directly opposite the other one... Well, that showed me....

New ones arrived (Free of charge) fitted, bingo, all sorted and not skipped a beat in the last 6 months.....

Get new brushes, problem sorted... Thm:


Dave


----------

